# NZ Cost of Living



## Mommycallaway (Nov 11, 2011)

How does the cost of living compare to the US cost of living? Thank you!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mommycallaway said:


> How does the cost of living compare to the US cost of living? Thank you!


Hi there

Hmmmmm.... which bit of the USA? And which bit of NZ? And what costs? Houses? Food? Furniture? Toothbrushes?

USA - I guess New York (Manhattan Island) would be more expensive than Des Moines, Iowa.

NZ - Auckland (Mount Eden) would be more expensive than Invercargill.

New York (Manhattan Island) will be more expensive to live in than Invercargill.

(PS a Colgate toothbrush costs about $2.50 NZD)


----------



## Mommycallaway (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi! I am a frugal person in general and live in Scottsdale,AZ. Expensive but not as expensive as NYC. My rent is $1787/month USD for a 4 bedroom /2 bath/2 car garage.

Thanks for the info! I appreciate it.



topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Hmmmmm.... which bit of the USA? And which bit of NZ? And what costs? Houses? Food? Furniture? Toothbrushes?
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mommycallaway said:


> Hi! I am a frugal person in general and live in Scottsdale,AZ. Expensive but not as expensive as NYC. My rent is $1787/month USD for a 4 bedroom /2 bath/2 car garage.
> 
> Thanks for the info! I appreciate it.


Have a look at this website - it will give you an idea of rental prices Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz

Somewhere like Remuera or Mount Eden in Auckland is the most expensive, and somewhere like Taumarunui or Invercargill will be cheap.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> (PS a Colgate toothbrush costs about $2.50 NZD)


ha ha, I see toothbrushes actually feature in the NZ Immigration living expenses list - but they quote $4.99.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Song_Si said:


> ha ha, I see toothbrushes actually feature in the NZ Immigration living expenses list - but they quote $4.99.


Lol! They haven't been to Pak'n'Save!


----------



## saltybroad (Jan 9, 2011)

Mommycallaway said:


> How does the cost of living compare to the US cost of living? Thank you!


Probably depends to some degree where you live in the States....big difference between California and, say, Missouri.

We most recently lived in CA. So, from that perspective: real estate is comparable, appliances and furniture are considerably more expensive, clothing is a little more expensive. Lawnmowers and the like are about the same as you would expect to pay in the states. Linens, towels, etc (which they call Manchester here, maybe someone on the forum can tell us why?) are about 30% more. 
Groceries are a little bit more but not terrible - maybe an extra thirty to fifty cents average. 
Bring your cosmetics because the cost of a tube of mascara will make you cry.

You will save money on things you might not think about - medical insurance, for example!


----------

